# Bloomington, IN: Players wanted for real-life game



## Ed Gentry (Aug 2, 2011)

Seeking RPG players
  Our group has been running for 5+ years, mostly Pathfinder but some  4e and Savage Worlds. Usually we have three couples. One of the couples  is leaving town so we need to replace them. 

  We're looking for two players, older, more mature. We're into laughs  and good times and roleplaying. No drama, drinking (occasional beer,  maybe), drugs, or rules lawyering. A couple would be cool but not  required. Completely new players are more than welcome. 

  If you, and we, like what we hear, we'll schedule a meet to interview one another to see what kind of fit there might be. 
  We typically play once a week for about 4 hours. All you need is a willingness to have fun, we can supply the rest.

  If interested, please email: rpgwithus@gmail.com and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Ed Gentry (Aug 9, 2011)

*bump*


----------

